# Kennels Von Lotta



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

Looking into getting a female from this kennel, I've fallen in love with their dogs. Does anyone have one and how your experiences have been?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Breeds WGSL dogs primarily. Good person and produces nice dogs


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

qbchottu said:


> Breeds WGSL dogs primarily. Good person and produces nice dogs


That's actually what I am looking into, their SL pups are beautiful.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a six month old male from Von Lotta's, and we think he's great!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143 (Nov 24, 2014)

sebrench said:


> I have a six month old male from Von Lotta's, and we think he's great!


May I see photos?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup and Yuliya is active with the local IPO club that has mostly WLs in it too! So lots of hands on training.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Sure, I'd be glad to post some photos! Well, I'll try anyway! 

5 months

http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah238/Sara_Woolfitt/5%20months_goofy%20face_zpsjaxja9tv.jpg

5 months
http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah238/Sara_Woolfitt/5 months_goofy face_zpsjaxja9tv.jpg

14 weeks

http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums...4 weeks tomorrow_both ears up_zpsxrsjtnrq.jpg

7 weeks (first day home)
http://i1381.photobucket.com/albums/ah238/Sara_Woolfitt/Asharresized_zps43a5af2a.jpg

If these photos come out, I'll post a few more.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

8 weeks_ first day home


10.5 weeks



13.5 weeks_one ear up



14 weeks_both ears up!




14 weeks_a bit of landshark! 



14 weeks prancing:



5 mo


5 months:



I hope these links work. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask or PM me. Good luck finding your next pup!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a beautiful puppy, love the deep red


----------



## reptilejason (May 21, 2015)

Love the pics


----------



## phps01 (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi, 
I have a male from KVL. She is awesome, Her Kennel is very clean and well maintained.
Here are some picture, Peritas is currently 2 years and 2 months old.Hope these work.

picture from yuliya, 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/PlXFOZW20q0iDKiy3zt8BeLqR_ykfy_I0iW0LiRX8I8?feat=directlink

2 months ago,

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/VbXA368_tB1HrEnErtJhQShfUg4uzKewWpKaxWGIzdk?feat=directlink

the night i bought him home, after 9 hrs in the car, 

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/FWf5-CysXVyw6kkZw6yNDuLqR_ykfy_I0iW0LiRX8I8?feat=directlink

He is very smart.


----------



## phps01 (Jan 22, 2015)

*some more*

playing in snow this winter
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/MsRnL4hKZMSoBh8b6-ridzC5FrJfhG9GJ1hay8Pfdkg?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/d42-hazS-rLFnqhXvdgEkzC5FrJfhG9GJ1hay8Pfdkg?feat=directlink
at home:

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Ms5qpGWf2euXm0fHkf8v24aEOB9mWlKRyaKnWkPlvAQ?feat=directlink

1 yr old:

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_jQmU07JNYqpCLOD__low4aEOB9mWlKRyaKnWkPlvAQ?feat=directlink

help me up!!!
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/-3ZHY-bRUCAn4o928zNr6eLqR_ykfy_I0iW0LiRX8I8?feat=directlink

with the neighbour's irish wolfhound, is this a horse?
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ztyIaJVnoAg8S0r4b9D58OLqR_ykfy_I0iW0LiRX8I8?feat=directlink

and i will stop now, this is addictive.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Peritas is so handsome!


----------



## Ziva Fl (Aug 4, 2014)

*Von Lotta*

Have a 2yr old from Summerwood Farm NC Dam is Akita Von Lotta and sire is Constatine Attila Von Bachhaus She has her mother's looks but her fathers drive Only 2 and they all tell me she will be a puppy probably untill she is 4yrs old Beautiful dogs and my girl has a great temperament Ziva Fl


----------

